# Evolution of 250gal Journal



## Radiance (Apr 22, 2010)

Hello everyone, recently got back into hobby... big time. 
Thought I would share with you how my tank changes over time.

I will keep editing the first post and add more pictures as time goes by. 
Feel free to leave comments, questions, and suggestions below.

*Dec.2015 *

75 gallon 
Received a bundle of "lucky bamboo" for christmas placed them in my tank. 









However, I felt like it looked a little off balance with all the "bamboo" on one side. 
I saw some pictures of ripariums and was inspired to make my own. Here's my attempt at it. 








Here's another picture. Yes, I'm trying to grow lettuce and green onions on windowsill. hahaha 









*Jan. 2016*

250 gallon
Obtained a beautiful 250gallon tank from Kenta. Cannot believe how big it is. Here's a picture for scale. 









Tore down the 75gal and moved the plants over to the 250. 









Added some driftwood, plants. 








closer pic. 









ghetto light setup, about 10,000 lumens of light. red+blue for better plant growth.









Water change time! i'm extremely lazy, so I made my own python water change thing. 









Pumping old water out, while filling with new water.









*Feb, 2016 *

Thanks Jeremy for the awesome Highback RedTail Golden Arowana









Current Tank Inhabitants. 
HighBack RedTail Golden Arowana
Convict pair
30 guppy fry
5 Marbled Crayfish


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice pectorals on that rtg. Nice job growing the fish Jeremy. Wonder what your getting now lol


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

Tank is looking good! Just spend the afternoon reworking all my tanks actually, got something in the works. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

deepRED said:


> Tank is looking good! Just spend the afternoon reworking all my tanks actually, got something in the works.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your always up to something! Perhaps a golden head xback!?


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

Sorry to hijack! Still have yet to find the cert man, need to tear apart my office to find it. I'll give you a shout once I locate it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jay (Apr 21, 2010)

beautiful setup! going to add anymore tank mates?


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Some very round wild discus you've got. Very nice. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Radiance (Apr 22, 2010)

End of Feb update

Arowana living peacefully with guppies! 









Oh and Convicts had babies. 









Almost a month, does he look fatter? hahaha


----------



## Radiance (Apr 22, 2010)

Feb25 2016


----------



## Radiance (Apr 22, 2010)

March 27 2016 (i think he got a little bigger, what do you think?)


----------

